# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  If I read that correctly......?

## TheClinch

I just finished my first pass over Red Baron's How to use HGH guide. If I read that correctly, does it mean that you do not need to employ the use of IGF-1 and Insulin while using HGH?

What is the difference using them with HGH and not?

----------

